# Hysteroscopy and D & C



## cynannthomas (Feb 15, 2010)

How do I code a hysteroscopy (non surgical) and D & C?  Would I just code the D & C since it has the highest RVU's or can I code both?  Thanks!


----------



## Anna Weaver (Feb 15, 2010)

Look at 58558, the hysteroscopy codes to surgical when you combine with a D & C. see what you think.


----------

